# TwinCat ADS



## Bigchaqy (11 April 2011)

hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Problem was vielleicht trivial für manche sein könnte, leider kann ich das nicht aufheben. und zwar ich weiss nicht wie ich die Library AdsDll (keine .dll)zu meinem visual studio projekt hinzufügen kann.
Laut Beckhoff infos auf der Internet Seite, sollte sich die .dll auf den ADS Api Ordner befinden, da ist aber nur die Library "AdsDll" und die kann man nicht unter "Verweis hinzufügen" zu einemVisual Studio Projekt hinzufügen.
ich bin verwirrt!!! kanmir jemand bitte helfen??
danke


----------



## mkd (11 April 2011)

Hi Bigchaqy,

die TwinCAT.Ads.dll ist bei jeder TwinCAT Installation im Installationsverzwichnis vorhanden.
Ich habe gerade mein Programmiergerät nicht zur Hand, bin mir aber sicher das die .dll mit installiert wird.
Ansonsten würde ich das TwinCAT mal neu installieren.

Daniel


----------



## mkd (11 April 2011)

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/english...rt/html/tcquickstart_samplecsharp.htm&id=8998


----------



## Bigchaqy (12 April 2011)

vielen Dank für ihre Antwort.
Ich habe dieses Problem gelöst in dem ich einfach die älter version"1549" anstatt der neue "1552" heruntergeladen habe. Ich habe festgestellt, dass das Proble bei der neue Version lag, denn die Daten von Ads waren leider nich volständig drauf. Auf den "ADS Api" Ordner war nur die Library "AdsDll" zu finden ,und keine andere Dateien. 
Ich habe die Neue 3 mal neu instaliert und immer das selbe.
MFG


----------



## merlin (21 April 2011)

Hallo

MUSS eig. TwinCAT auf dem Rechner installiert sein auf dem man die Visu erstellt? Eig. möchte ich auf dem Rechner wo ich das Visual Studio drauf hab kein TwinCAT installieren. Kann ich nicht nur die DLL reinkopieren und dann auf die Steuerungen zugreifen?

thx
Tom


----------



## mkd (22 April 2011)

Hallo,

letztendlich kommuniziert man ja über ads.
Demnach muss meines Wissens auch eine TwinCAT Komponente auf dem Visu Rechner installiert sein.
So weit ich das aus einem Lehrgang noch in Erinnerung habe brauchst du 
"TwinCAT I/O - I/O-Verbindung zu Windows Programmen"
*
http://beckhoff.de/german/twincat/twincat_io.htm?id=508651220
* 


Daniel


----------



## Bigchaqy (22 April 2011)

Ich glaube das geht, da die Verbindung zwischen deine Windows Anwendung und TwinCat über Socket erfolgt,du kannst schon beides auf 2 verschidene PC's haben, du musst nur die beide PC's in einem Netzwerk haben und die richtige IP-Adresse "des PC wo die TwinCat installiert ist" beim Verbindungsaufbau eingeben "Client.Connect(IPAdress,PortNumber);" 
das sollte vllt schon klappen.


----------



## merlin (22 April 2011)

Hallo

Also ganz schlüssig werde ich nicht. Ich bekomms nicht geregelt ohne einer TwinCAT-Installation. Beide Geräte im selben Netzwerk.

Ich glaub aber nicht dran, dass man TwinCAT-IO installieren muss. Einerseits hoffe ich es nicht, da es wieder Lizenzkosten verursachen würde andererseits gehen ja einige HMI-Hersteller auch über TwinCAT und ich denke nicht, dass die TwinCAT-IO installieren...


----------



## Neals (22 April 2011)

Du benötigst kein TwinCAT I/O, es reicht das TwinCAT CP. TwinCAT CP ist kostenlos, jedoch musst du eine Lizenz bestellen. Also bei dem Vertiebler deines Vertrauens einfach mal ne Lizenz beantragen und dann kannst die CP Version installieren, welche den ADS Router enthält. Dann kannst ADS im vollem Umfang nutzen.


----------



## PeterT (8 Oktober 2011)

HI Ppl,

as the german language isn't my native language, I won't make you laugh with it 

You can also install the "TwinCAT ADS communication library" it's free off charge also and you get the TwinCAT AmsRouter also on your system, without the TwinCAT icon in the task-bar.
=> most end-user don't want to have something extra installed on their systems... what you can't see...


----------

